# Puchasing 5D III off of Craiglist



## RJ1020 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, I found someone selling 5D for $3500 cash since I don't want to pay taxes. He claims it's a US version with USA warranty card and all. Anything I should be woried about? I can look upon prior plunging down that much cash at a starbucks? please help, this is will be my first FF coming from 40D..
Thanks alot!


----------



## Ryant (Apr 22, 2012)

If you purchase off of B&H you pay no taxes either at the same price. I would push your seller to lower the price.

Ryan


----------



## RJ1020 (Apr 22, 2012)

unfortunatelly I would, since i live in NY I'd be paying taxes..


----------



## chrisdeckard (Apr 22, 2012)

You do realize that you are obligated to pay sales tax, right? It's not like "because it's sold on the Internet, taxes are optional". Any taxes that aren't collected at the time of purchase should be filed when you file your yearly state income tax.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 22, 2012)

I would NOT buy a new camera on CL. Buy from a reputable source or you will regret it.


----------



## RJ1020 (Apr 22, 2012)

I know I'm obligated, but i doubt people who purchase over the internet from adorama or from b and h outside of NY pay taxes unless they're pros and would show on their tax forms, I'm a poor student who has been saving money for a year to puchase this..


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 22, 2012)

I'd have no issue, just meet him in a safe place like your bank and check out the camera. I would not meet him at a place of his choosing.

If he doesn't want to meet there, pass it up. Norman Camera had them earlier today, so check them out.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 22, 2012)

dilbert said:


> scalesusa said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have no issue, just meet him in a safe place like your bank and check out the camera. I would not meet him at a place of his choosing.
> ...


 
+2

Always a good idea!!


----------



## RJ1020 (Apr 22, 2012)

scalesusa said:


> I'd have no issue, just meet him in a safe place like your bank and check out the camera. I would not meet him at a place of his choosing.
> 
> If he doesn't want to meet there, pass it up. Norman Camera had them earlier today, so check them out.



Thx, I probably will go with someone, but would i need to check for anything like FCC tag on the bottom o anything? I heard there is a sign in the battery door that says its US vesion.
I'd have no issue ordering online from a reliable place like Crutchfield's or Norman's but theyre out of stock online, and nowhere near their brick stores..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 22, 2012)

Camera stores are getting them in about every week or two. Often they have them but haven't put them on the internet. Call them and ask.

Kenmore camera in Seattle (Kenmore) is another good small store that will help you out, but you likely have to call.

Place a pre-order, the cameras pass thru so fast that actually finding one in stock is tough. Particularly on a weekend.


----------



## RJ1020 (Apr 22, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Camera stores are getting them in about every week or two. Often they have them but haven't put them on the internet. Call them and ask.
> 
> Kenmore camera in Seattle (Kenmore) is another good small store that will help you out, but you likely have to call.
> 
> Place a pre-order, the cameras pass thru so fast that actually finding one in stock is tough. Particularly on a weekend.



this sounds pretty good i'll probably will sart calling Monday see who's got one left 

thank you
RJ


----------



## csphoto (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm not a fan of buying big ticket items from a stranger on the street corner. If you are a student on a budget and want to move up to Full Frame, I would consider a 5d mark ll as an entry level full frame. The Mark ll still has great IQ and you can get one new from BH or Adorama for 2,199(I have seen as low as 1999.), they are in stock and you can return it. Then you can wait for the bugs in the Mark lll to get worked out. You can always sell your Mark ll at a later date and upgrade if you feel the need later.


----------



## V8Beast (Apr 22, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > scalesusa said:
> ...



A buddy of mine always packs a gun with him when meeting people off the internet for expensive transactions. Then again, we're Texans ;D


----------



## vuilang (Apr 22, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> A buddy of mine always packs a gun with him when meeting people off the internet for expensive transactions. Then again, we're Texans ;D


Does he has the license to carry weapon with him outside??? that's shitty scary to know he did that.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 22, 2012)

A buddy of mine always packs a gun with him when meeting people off the internet for expensive transactions. Then again, we're Texans ;D 


I bet he doesn't live in NYC.


----------



## Aaron78 (Apr 22, 2012)

Keep in mind that even though the 5DIII might be brand new, if the seller registered it on canon's site then you get a brand new camera with no warranty as it is not transferable.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 22, 2012)

RJ1020 said:


> Hi, I found someone selling 5D for $3500 cash since I don't want to pay taxes. He claims it's a US version with USA warranty card and all. Anything I should be woried about? I can look upon prior plunging down that much cash at a starbucks? please help, this is will be my first FF coming from 40D..
> Thanks alot!



Make sure seller has original receipt and serial number on receipt matches with body. Since all 5D III should be under Canon warranty at this time.

Or you can buy it on Ebay,authorized dealer for $65 more.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Digital-SLR-Camera-Body-NEW-/150796778407?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item231c303ba7


----------



## chrysek (Apr 22, 2012)

Just be careful. It could be stolen or they could steal your money by pointing gun at you.  meet at public place if you go. Very dangerous with that kind of money


----------



## solarpos (Apr 22, 2012)

Wait…are you telling me Craigslist isn't just for meeting transvestites?


----------



## chrysek (Apr 22, 2012)

chrisdeckard said:


> You do realize that you are obligated to pay sales tax, right? It's not like "because it's sold on the Internet, taxes are optional". Any taxes that aren't collected at the time of purchase should be filed when you file your yearly state income tax.



So many people do it, hates when I pay all the freaking taxes and others dont, hate when govt wastes my hard earned money, hate when obama makes more than I do and he only paid 20.5% in taxes. Not sure why I am getting into this, but drives me nuts that kind of crap. My 1Dx can cost me $600 extra in just taxes, now what does gvt do for me? I am middle class and I have to pay for freaking everything, for housing for unfortunete folks, for their food stamps and what obama does for me? I pay full and he only pays 20.5%, is that right? So freaking unfair and for $600 that I dont give back to uncle sam I can either give to my kids or get like gps adapret and have some....


----------



## chrysek (Apr 22, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Haha  here you go. Remember seeing sighs on many buildings in TX "no guns permited beyond those doors" ))


----------



## Mikedurg (Apr 22, 2012)

chrisdeckard said:


> You do realize that you are obligated to pay sales tax, right? It's not like "because it's sold on the Internet, taxes are optional". Any taxes that aren't collected at the time of purchase should be filed when you file your yearly state income tax.



What if I don't have a state income tax?


----------



## bycostello (Apr 24, 2012)

if it looks too good to be true it usually is!!


----------



## K-amps (Apr 24, 2012)

Mikedurg said:


> chrisdeckard said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize that you are obligated to pay sales tax, right? It's not like "because it's sold on the Internet, taxes are optional". Any taxes that aren't collected at the time of purchase should be filed when you file your yearly state income tax.
> ...



Why burden the meek when the fat stores can operate with impunity?


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 24, 2012)

He's probably selling kits as separate parts to make a few bucks.

But Why not just pay taxes & write the whole thing off? If you are a student, you can always file it as an expense.


----------



## helpful (Apr 24, 2012)

I have sold several high-value cameras on Craigslist. I am in the midwest, so ymmv in other areas.

I strongly agree with the idea of meeting the seller at the purchaser's bank. He knows that you are giving him real money, and it is a safe place where you can feel relatively comfortable, since it is your own bank.

I don't believe that you have to pay sales tax a second time if the purchaser already paid sales tax when it purchased the camera. As the 2nd buyer, it isn't your obligation to ask if they paid sales tax already, so if they don't mention it, you can assume you are safe.

However, I always lose a proportion of my purchase price, so it would not be legit to buy a 5D3 for $3,500. $3,100 would be the price I would expect to sell one for even if it was still brand new.


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 24, 2012)

I bought my 5DII and almost all my lenses from CL and have had zero problems or "hidden issues" with anything. Out of the thousands of people that preordered the 5DIII someone was sure to have buyers remorse. If it was an exceptional deal like $2500 sure I'd stay away from it, but it seems perfectly reasonable, just make sure you meet them at Starbucks or somewhere public and go from there.


----------



## m3tek44 (Apr 24, 2012)

I sell and buy lots of item on CR. 
From my experience:
1. Make sure you obtain his/her phone # and let friends or family member where you're meeting the person or even fact go with friend.
2. Meet front of public area (Starbucks and bank) high traffic area
3. Since you're buying high value item, I suggest you meet front of bank and do not have cash until you verify the item.
4. Meet during day time!!!!
5. Before you meet the person, talk to him/her and find out product before you meet.

Hope this help you out....


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't think it was mentioned yet, ask if he has a copy of the receipt for peace of mind and obviously warranty purposes. I have bought most of my gear off of CL with no issues but the max transaction in my case were my lenses around 1k each (70-200f4is/135L/17-55) and my 40D for $850 with receipt.

I'll let the 40D go for $750 if anyone is interested ;D, I kid, I kid...


----------



## Razor2012 (Apr 25, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> I don't think it was mentioned yet, ask if he has a copy of the receipt for peace of mind and obviously warranty purposes. I have bought most of my gear off of CL with no issues but the max transaction in my case were my lenses around 1k each (70-200f4is/135L/17-55) and my 40D for $850 with receipt.
> 
> I'll let the 40D go for $750 if anyone is interested ;D, I kid, I kid...



Wait, I have a 40D...$600 inc a grip!


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 25, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> A buddy of mine always packs a gun with him when meeting people off the internet for expensive transactions. Then again, we're Texans ;D
> 
> 
> I bet he doesn't live in NYC.



Sounds like us in Southern Oregon! haha


----------



## thien135 (Apr 25, 2012)

I mainly buy and sell camera stuffs on CL 
Here is my checklist

1. Receipt (no receipt, no deal)
2. Camera with described condition
3. All accessories + booklets + Warranty card
4. Meet at Starbucks or public place to Test the item 
5. Go to bank branch
6. Re-check the item before handing him the money (inside the bank but don't retest it inside the bank)

*** Don't ever go inside the bank to test out the camera. They will give you a hard time b/c of security purposes.... ofcourse***


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 25, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > I'll let the 40D go for $750 if anyone is interested ;D, I kid, I kid...
> ...


We kid, however my lenses have appreciated in value or held their value over the past four years since I started to buy and sell (buy mostly ;D).


----------



## Halfrack (Apr 25, 2012)

I've always wondered why there isn't a publicly available way to check the s/n against a 'stolen' list. I would only worry if they'd purchased it with a stolen card, got it and are now flipping it. Even if there was a receipt, if the transaction later on is discovered to be fraudulent, would you have an issue getting warranty service?


----------



## Pieces Of E (Apr 25, 2012)

I thought the whole idea of buying expensive electronic items like 5D III's would be to get it brand new with the USA warranty card, etc....but I guess if you have the cash to expend,,then buy off craigslist or beach camera or man in the street. 
Oh, and mister student, maybe you should buy an old manual film slr and LEARN the craft you are portaying as here before buying a 5D III(then you'll still have plenty of beer money left over to enjoy after classes)


----------

